
Roomi's fall from grace - smartplaya2001
https://venturebeat.com/2018/11/09/roomis-fall-from-grace-major-layoffs-follow-allegations-of-frivolous-spending-and-nepotism/
======
smartplaya2001
Goes to show you money doesn't solve money problems. I get that first time
entrepreneurs spend lavishly on advertising but 80k trips to Thailand?

I think having too much money too early is not always a good thing. Focusing
on unit economics is key if your startup is going to survive.

